# Lost my Alex



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I couldn't post yesterday, it was just too raw. Alex had been doing so well, he had learned to take his bottle and was starting to transition outside with the others. Then Sunday he started refusing his bottle again. I thought he was just being stubborn (such a strong-willed little guy), and I didn't connect the dots between that and what I thought was "chewing his cud" which was actually him grinding his teeth.

He was pooping and peeing fine, and acting great, but on Monday things suddenly went downhill fast. He starting coughing up clear fluid and wasn't playful like he usually was. I gave him CD antitoxin, Antacid, and Probios. When he continued to decline, I called the vet.

Upon inspecting him the vet felt a hard mass on the underside of Alex's tummy. He said he didn't know what it was, but it's possible the cream in the goat milk we were feeding him condensed and turned into undigestable cheese that he was actually pooping and peeing around. He still isn't sure, I will update as soon as he knows.

He gave him pain medicine and fluids, and we tried to massage him and walk him to break it up all night. Through the night he was okay, but by Tuesday morning he didn't have the strength to stand and was whimpering. At this point we and the vet did not feel he would survive surgery, and he was put down surrounded by the people who loved him.

I will post as soon as we are sure what was blocking his tummy so that others may be spared from this.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my Danielle Im SO SORRY :mecry: this is so heart breaking to hear :tears:


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:hug::hug:I'm sorry, hoping the best prayers for you.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss. He is in Greener pastures and painfree. 

You did everything you could.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh man, I am so sorry. :hug:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

:hug: I'm so sorry!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for the support, everyone, it means a lot.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

im sorry...how heart breaking ...


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Aw I'm so sorry


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of the little one.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I am so sorry about Alex. I sounds like you did everything you could for him.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry! :tears: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

:hug: I'm so sorry, dear.


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Thank you for sharing so we can learn. Sending peaceful prayers.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh man that is horrible sooo sorry for your loss!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh man.. I'm so sorry for your loss! :hug: you did all you could and you loved him and he had a great life with you! I am so so sorry  :mecry: :hug:

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

That is terrible, I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm so so Sorry! I think i even showed him to my Mom and she commented how he'd be perfect for stud service, so i wanna say sorry about that she didn't know. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:mecry: :hug:

You did the best you could.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, Grannieismygoat, he really was gorgeous 

I still miss him but I do know we did everything we could ... we heard back from the vet and while we are still not 100% sure of the cause, it is pretty clear there wasn't a whole lot we could have done differently to prevent it. That has helped me.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

It is so hard to do everything you can and still not be able to do whatever that missing ingredient, or find the elusive cure. Sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Danielle, I am so sorry to hear about your little guy. I hope you can get an answer about the lump, just for your own peace of mind. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We did get an answer (sorry for not posting about the answer sooner, it’s still hard). It was a cheese-ball in his rumen. Since we were feeding him with his head up, the vet believes either Alex had a faulty flap (so milk was still sneaking into his rumen), or he wasn’t mobile enough. I am leaning towards the mobility. We ran him every day and brought him outside to socialize with the others, but he just didn’t want to hop around that much, no matter what we tried.

Very hard, but at least we have some peace of mind about it. I just wish there was something I could have done differently for him. I'm trying not to let myself second-guess too much, but you know how it is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:hug: So sorry girl.. I know it's really hard :hug:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

No words,so sorry


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

RIP Alex:angelgoat:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------

